# Negative Density



## AlanO (Mar 18, 2014)

Is neg density the same for all properly exposed film? 

Ex - Same scene properly exposed and developed on 2 different films, will enlarger print times and aperature setting be close to identical for same result?


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 18, 2014)

Similar but may not be the same.
Different films have different density characteristics.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 18, 2014)

Check out these two films of similar type ... Characteristic Curve:

http://www.ilfordphoto.com/Webfiles/2010712125850702.pdf
http://www.ilfordphoto.com/Webfiles/201062894918374.pdf


----------



## Gavjenks (Mar 18, 2014)

If the emulsion is thicker, you will get different densities for the same exposure. I would hope that most modern manufacturers have similar thicknesses (or equivalents for different compositions), but I know of no confirmation of that.


----------



## AlanO (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## ann (Mar 19, 2014)

Same developer?  T here are a lot of variables that can create a different density, including agitation.

They can be similar but printing times may vary, it also depends on enlarger, etc. as well as how particular are you.


----------



## timor (Mar 19, 2014)

T-grain films will look much thinner compared to cubical grain films. At least by 1 stop.


----------

